# Arma II or OFP: Dragon Rising?



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 3, 2009)

Both of these games look and appear to play very well.  However, OFP: Dragon Rising reminds me of BF2 a little bit.  Here is some information I found about OFP: Dragon Rising.  I really haven't found much about Arma II so any information is appreciated.  

You can visit the homepages of both games to look at their video, etc:
Arma II
Operation Flashback: Dragon Rising


----------



## Polarman (Mar 4, 2009)

The orignal OFP was pretty darn awsome game when that came out. Still have it with "Red Hammer" too.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 4, 2009)

Arma 2 is a very modified version of VBS1 which used to be used by some armys they use VBS2 these days and set you back a big $1500 which requires a USB device to be able to play it lol.

Operation Flashpoint 1 Arma and Arma 2 all use a modified VBS1. Main things about Arma 2 will use multicore ( included 4 core setups )systems now and i believe shader 4.

This site should help you get more info on Arma 2.
http://www.armaholic.com/list.php?c=articles

For which one you will like more thats very hard to say as VBS1\OFP1\Arma is a game you either love or hate. 

Codemasters are taking advantage of the OFP name by using OFP2 as thats what they owned of it but thats it. Besides the crappy vids they show of i do not know why people are looking forword to it.  Highly reconmend waiting till the reviews are out for it well i do for Arma 2 in your case if you never played ofp\arma

I know which on i'll buy as soon as it's released which be Arma 2 due to the fact i know what i be getting for example massive playing grounds mod ability a editor and sweet ass community.

No thought needed Arma 2 all the way best game there is and one of a kind but as i said it's a hit and miss and has a MASSIVE learning curve.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info so far.  Now here is the important part.  Which of the 2 will play or have similarities of BF2?  I like both but it appears that OPII has a tad bit better graphics and it has the on screen display orders like BF2 but not sure what else to expect.

Edit:
Oh and from the video ArmaII they are using shader model 3.0.  Unless that's changed since Aug 2008?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2009)

Operation Flashpoint has a spot in my heart for being the first game I was truly addicted too. I will definitely grab OpFlash2.


----------



## Swansen (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to say Operation Flashpoint here, i like it a lot more than Arma, and i'm sure they will both be completely different from the first games, but even then.  On that, Demos, just wait for a demo to come out, play both, buy the better game


----------



## DarkMatter (Mar 20, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Operation Flashpoint has a spot in my heart for being the first game I was truly addicted too. I will definitely grab OpFlash2.



If it was Operation Flashpoint what you liked, you should take Arma, not OFP2. The OFP devs made Arma, which is the spiritual sequel to OFP. Codemasters (publisher) retained the IP and are releasing OFP2, but the developers are not the ones that made OFP. It's exactly the same thing that has happened with FarCry2.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2009)

Swansen said:


> I'm going to have to say Operation Flashpoint here, i like it a lot more than Arma, and i'm sure they will both be completely different from the first games, but even then.  On that, Demos, just wait for a demo to come out, play both, buy the better game



OFP, Arma and Arma 2 are the same game just game engine updates and originally built of the VBS1 engine.



DarkMatter said:


> If it was Operation Flashpoint what you liked, you should take Arma, not OFP2. The OFP devs made Arma, which is the spiritual sequel to OFP. Codemasters (publisher) retained the IP and are releasing OFP2, but the developers are not the ones that made OFP. It's exactly the same thing that has happened with FarCry2.



Indeed,  But this is Codemasters plan of using the name Operation Flashpoint.  All though i am hoping that Codemasters have made a game like the VBS\OFP\Arma\Arma II game engine as it be another game to enjoy but deep down that would be just be wishful thinking..


Take a read of this thread, better explains it.
http://www.strategyinformer.com/new...hpoint-2-dragon-rising-has-no-right-as-sequel

http://www.firingsquad.com/news/newsarticle.asp?searchid=21340

EDIT:
Europeans in my eye's are the best game builders out there who dame make there games like hollywood make films IMO.

For example OFP 1, Arma 1, Arma 2, IL-2 and DCS Black Shark,


----------



## Swansen (Mar 20, 2009)

AsRock said:


> OFP, Arma and Arma 2 are the same game just game engine updates and originally built of the VBS1 engine.



thats what i was thinking, but i was 100%.  I honestly liked OFP a little more than i liked ARMA, i dunno why, not that ARMA wasn't a good game.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2009)

Swansen said:


> thats what i was thinking, but i was 100%.  I honestly liked OFP a little more than i liked ARMA, i dunno why, not that ARMA wasn't a good game.



Same with my brother he loved playing OFP back when the demo was released (2001 ? if my memory serves me right) he he did not like Arma for some reason and he could not explain the reason why too.

To me Arma is better than OFP they done some nice tweaks ( no enough but still ). And there is some kick ass mods out the like the veg fix which stops the AI seeing you though bushes and stuff all though it don't stop them seeing you though the grass haha.

I got my copy back umm 2 year ago the CZ version that required a language patch lol.  I'm looking forword to arma 2 i'm just worried if they put more un needed crap in the game that you cannot turn off like the butterflies and other bugs...

In the end its the same rule you will either love it or hate it but to hate it you have to play online with friends and decide as thats were it's all at.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 20, 2009)

i'll end up getting both.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 20, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> i'll end up getting both.



Honestly, I will too lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sadly....so will I.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 20, 2009)

In earnest, I am not looking for an American Army type of game play.  I am looking for something that adds realism but is actually fun to play.  Although BF2 had it quarks it was a fun game to play.  Now that doesn't mean I want 100% arcade.  I don't mind the realism these games have to offer.  However, they must offer some sort of fun factor.

One example of a nice blend between realism and a first person shooter was Ghost Recon 1.  That game IMO offered the best of both tactical combat and actual FPS enjoyment.  

In any case I can only wait for the demo then see what I am getting into.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2009)

How about they stop BSing and make BF3 already.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How about they stop BSing and make BF3 already.



that would take awhile since they announced BF:1943 recently


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> In earnest, I am not looking for an American Army type of game play.  I am looking for something that adds realism but is actually fun to play.  Although BF2 had it quarks it was a fun game to play.  Now that doesn't mean I want 100% arcade.  I don't mind the realism these games have to offer.  However, they must offer some sort of fun factor.
> 
> One example of a nice blend between realism and a first person shooter was Ghost Recon 1.  That game IMO offered the best of both tactical combat and actual FPS enjoyment.
> 
> In any case I can only wait for the demo then see what I am getting into.



Our team did 3 years of tourny with GR and i can tell you that Arma is not the same..  Al though i love arma due to the freedom and mod ability. 

And there's always some one making some thing for it so this is were online gaming works with this game as you can get new missions to play which keeps the game alive.

IF you do not know if you would like Arma 2 try the Arma 1 demo which give you some idea.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 21, 2009)

Another game that I liked (but was not popular) was Close Combat: First to Fight.  The online game play was blast to play.  Many claiming they were military personnel during the time.  I really didn't care but the online maps and full servers rivaled BF2 IMO (fun factor). However, there was no further development and the game sort of die off.  The only thing that I didn't like was lack of weapon selection.  

In any case if I have time I will try the Arma 1 demo and, hope I am not put off by the graphics.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Another game that I liked (but was not popular) was Close Combat: First to Fight.  The online game play was blast to play.  Many claiming they were military personnel during the time.  I really didn't care but the online maps and full servers rivaled BF2 IMO (fun factor). However, there was no further development and the game sort of die off.  The only thing that I didn't like was lack of weapon selection.
> 
> In any case if I have time I will try the Arma 1 demo and, hope I am not put off by the graphics.




Don't exspect to run it max with a 2900XT. 4870 does a good job in running it but when you play as much as i play Arma you see even that is not enough, but you can have AA and AF and 3k view distance with it ( use a mod to get that in MP ).

I did notice though the 2900XT did better AF than the 4870 and found the textures tighter for further distance than i am with the 4870.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2009)

Just some news..

In ArmA 2, you’re part of an elite squad of American soldiers sent behind enemy lines to restore peace to Chernarus, a Soviet country ripped apart by civil war as warring rival factions fight to take control of the troubled state. In an epic story full of plot twists and turns, it becomes clear that the troubles plaguing Chernarus are deeper than anyone thought and the battle intensifies to extreme levels.

Building upon the foundations laid by its predecessor, ArmA II features refined graphics; unscripted AI opponents that ensure no skirmish ever plays out in the same way; 225sq km of game play area including more than 50 different towns and villages, alongside lush forests and wind-swept beaches; 136 different vehicles variants including helicopters, tracked armoured vehicles, boats and even bicycles and 81 weapon variants.

Features:

      * Singleplayer mode with emphasis on resource management and RPG elements, the player commands a squad through a story full of twists and surprises
      * Cooperative multiplayer and team-based large scale multiplayer over entire map for 50 live players
      * Built-in mission editor allowing player to expand the game beyond original content
      * Complex weapons simulation based on technologies used in military training and real-world data:
            - ballistics
            - deflection
            - material penetration
            - glowing tracer rounds* Autonomous AI providing them ability to react dynamically depending on player's action: AI-controlled soldiers and vehicles maneuver, flank, take cover and surprise player in many ways
      * AI where squads navigate in realistic fashion, soldiers can find proper cover with millimeter precision, lean from cover and return fire
      * Advanced dynamic conversation system, integrating preset conversations and dynamic queries about the game environment
      * Gestures and combat communication of units: Soldiers shout and use same communication means as in real combat situations
      * Comprehensive library of over 60 fully simulated modern firearms

http://505games.co.uk/Games.aspx?ID=128


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Just some news..
> 
> In ArmA 2, you’re part of an elite squad of American soldiers sent behind enemy lines to restore peace to Chernarus, a Soviet country ripped apart by civil war as warring rival factions fight to take control of the troubled state. In an epic story full of plot twists and turns, it becomes clear that the troubles plaguing Chernarus are deeper than anyone thought and the battle intensifies to extreme levels.
> 
> ...


Sounds tasty.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sounds tasty.



Well here's what i think of some of the said stuff there.

** Singleplayer mode with emphasis on resource management and RPG elements, the player commands a squad through a story full of twists and surprises*

Arma 1 SP is not were the funs at maybe they can add more life to it. 

* Cooperative multiplayer and team-based large scale multiplayer over entire map for 50 live players

*Well i thought it was 64 ppl in arma 1 and before but 50 ppl is plenty lol.  All though a COOP 20 ish requires a REAL decent server.
*

* Built-in mission editor allowing player to expand the game beyond original content

*Like holly crap the editor is crazy already and allows you to do so much you might feel a little over whelmed at 1st.  Would be nice if they have made it easier to deal with as there is so many things you can do.*

* Complex weapons simulation based on technologies used in military training and real-world data:
- ballistics
- deflection
- material penetration
- glowing tracer rounds* Autonomous AI providing them ability to react dynamically depending on player's action: AI-controlled soldiers and vehicles maneuver, flank, take cover and surprise player in many ways

*Mostly done if not all dome already by the community all though bullet deflection is there already as i know of only when a bullet hits the floor can deflect of the ground and hit you or them done it plenty of times with a 107 mosty.  Flanking i have always enjoyed in OFP \ Arma with the area being so big makes it even more crazy.  I hope your own AI don't push you out of cover lol.*

* AI where squads navigate in realistic fashion, *soldiers can find proper cover with millimeter precision, lean from cover and return fire*

Not 100% sure what to think with this and could be real bad in some cases.  Al though there be mods like in OFP\Arma were the AI can be a bad aim at longer distances as we humans are not computer accurate lol.

* Advanced dynamic conversation system, integrating preset conversations and dynamic queries about the game environment

** Gestures and combat communication of units: Soldiers shout and use same communication means as in real combat situations*

Sounds cool but normally have there voices turned off or even more often the AI are turned of when we play.  But maybe they will not be so annoying.
*
* Comprehensive library of over 60 fully simulated modern firearms*

Like dam there's a lot in arma 1 already but not all modern. 


225KM map is crazy thats over 4 times bigger than arma's which was 50KM. One thing that bothers me with this game is when the game starts to run good one systems  they tend to add a little to much.  I am surprised they said nothing about the game using more than one core or SM.

Anyways i'll get it on the day it's out even if it's in CZ 1st like i did in Arma 1 as the community with make English patches for it .  I got my Arma 6-7 months before  US release.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is almost sounding like a "simulator". I like the BF2 style of play.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 27, 2009)

well it is a simulator of sorts. don't mean to sound patronising but this isn't your standard run and gun BF2 game. this is hardcore soldier simming based on the VBS1 model.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> well it is a simulator of sorts. don't mean to sound patronising but this isn't your standard run and gun BF2 game. this is hardcore soldier simming based on the VBS1 model.



 Soldier simming? Does it have that crap your pants smell after you get shot at the first time? If not than its not a simulation.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Soldier simming? Does it have that crap your pants smell after you get shot at the first time? If not than its not a simulation.



Close there is an addon though through usb which is like a gun and it shoots you when you get shot in game. Quite realistic but it missed me and killed my cat


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 27, 2009)

My only problem with true Sim FPS is that they can become linear.  Remember this is just a game and not a recruitment tool for joining the armed forces .  So folk are interested in a game that offers best of both worlds, realism along with games style that's entertaining and fun to play.  Looking at both forums OPF: DR appears to have more activity then Arma II if that has any meaning well see when the demo is out.  

OPF: DR forum
BI forums

I am sure there are other forums out there and, in the end the proof of which is better will boil down to preference and game style IMO.


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 27, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Remember this is just a game and not a recruitment tool for joining the armed forces .



isn't America's Army exactly just that; a recruitment tool that gamers play instead of getting recruited...? that's ironic


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Soldier simming? Does it have that crap your pants smell after you get shot at the first time? If not than its not a simulation.



Well you may have chance to crap  your self thats if your not dead after being shot once lol.  You can be badly wounded though.

On foot it's a sim the planes helli's and such are not sim like at all.




Chryonn said:


> well it is a simulator of sorts. don't mean to sound patronising but this isn't your standard run and gun BF2 game. this is hardcore soldier simming based on the VBS1 model.



It is a simulator..   It is VBS1 but highly modifide version of it which used to be used by a few army's around the globe which they use VBS 2 now and last time i looked will set you back a hefty $1200 for it which uses a USB key to work against fake copys which i think would be good for all games hahah but i guess it's a cost issue...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Close there is an addon though through usb which is like a gun and it shoots you when you get shot in game. Quite realistic but it missed me and killed my cat



I saw a tactical vest that has little air impacting things in it. It lets you know when and where you are getting shot. Pretty cool. I saw it in one of my PC Gamer mags.

I'm almost tempted to try it out...
www.tngames.com
http://www.fpsvest.com/?gclid=CJD539jTw5kCFQ6jagodyV_Stg


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> I saw a tactical vest that has little air impacting things in it. It lets you know when and where you are getting shot. Pretty cool. I saw it in one of my PC Gamer mags.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to try it out...
> http://www.fpsvest.com/?gclid=CJD539jTw5kCFQ6jagodyV_Stg



Thats what I was thinking about when I wrote that


----------



## newconroer (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Soldier simming? Does it have that crap your pants smell after you get shot at the first time? If not than its not a simulation.



Nope; but it takes actual skill compared to say oh...Call of Duty.

There's no "perks" in ArmA, game over?



Now if only someone could realease a nice piece of headgear, with high resolution support...


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

newconroer said:


> Nope; but it takes actual skill compared to say oh...Call of Duty.
> 
> There's no "perks" in ArmA, game over?
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a multiplayer game I played on arma. At our base we got pinned down by a sniper and the game rules were we couldn't respawn to make it realistic and this guy was a good shot so I said to the team I'd run to the next bit of cover and you try and either shoot him of flank him. 

So I ran out and I must have just left the safety of a building and he got me before the team even reacted


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 28, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> isn't America's Army exactly just that; a recruitment tool that gamers play instead of getting recruited...? that's ironic



Games like BF2, COD2, COD4 and even COD:WAW are popular because those games are fun to play.  That's why I said that a FPS game has to be both realistic and fun to play.  The perception of how others interpret any particular game can set the image of what expected from it.  

But lets look at the main page of AA now lets look at the main page of OPF: DR and Arma II.  As you can see from their front pages OPF: DR and Arma II are promoted and presented much differently then AA.  Therefore, the irony isn't that people play AA instead of getting recruited.  The irony is that there are more people interested in playing a game that is unrealistic to real world miltary tactic (which they consider fun) vs a game that you perceived as a recruitment tool that gamers play instead of getting recruited.


----------



## newconroer (Mar 30, 2009)

The only problem there East, is that they assume it's 'fun' because it's not difficult. That's a really poor definition.

There's tons of things I can do that are extremely difficult, but they are satisfying and enjoyable, and that equates into fun.

We should agree to disagree, that while the hand-eye coordination of eight year olds in today's world is sick compared to say eighty years ago; we have to recognize that their attention span is near zero.

In the end, development goes where the money is; and just because it looks and sounds 'realistic,' doesn't mean it is.

Crysis should be a sufficient example.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 30, 2009)

newconroer said:


> The only problem there East, is that they assume it's 'fun' because it's not difficult. That's a really poor definition.
> 
> There's tons of things I can do that are extremely difficult, but they are satisfying and enjoyable, and that equates into fun.
> 
> ...



Indeed it's very hard to say whats fun and whats not it totally depends on the person.

Fun to me changes a lot day to day how i feel all though i find Arma harder than COD \ MOH \ Crysis and the rest of them and challenges me. Other game's don't my thinking thoughts are blocked by most due to limited ways in completing some thing.

Were as with Arma ( try the dam demo already ) you need to think on a large scale even larger if you set a server up on the hardest possible settings. But balance the settings to find were the fun starts.

For example 1. friendly markers enemy markers show on map or not all though you might like the friendly ones but not the enemy's.  And if you turn the friendly ones off you need to be able read a map lol.

Example 2. Iron sights on or off which having them on would mean you would need to be more aware of were your weapon is pointing.

Example 3. 1st \3rd person, i enjoy 1st person much more than 3rd person but time to time i use it when driving which is about 2% of the game if that.

Example 4. The dam map is 50KM you can use loads of different weapons depending on how the mission maker has made the mission you can decide whats best for you. Like you can check the whole area out before attacking which depends on your play style.

Example 5. I play the game with a average of 3000m viewing distance and take advantage of a situation. Depends on your mood to do you give in easy and what you like.


Examples i can make 100 of them as arma has 100 + things that other games don't but if any thing i like more than any thing is FREEDOM and to knew that my team mates will back me up and i will adjust to there requirements if it's to cover or watch over or just collect intell.

Tell ya what there's not many games you can use a 107 from 500-1300m away from your target lol.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 30, 2009)

newconroer said:


> The only problem there East, is that they assume it's 'fun' because it's not difficult. That's a really poor definition.
> 
> There's tons of things I can do that are extremely difficult, but they are satisfying and enjoyable, and that equates into fun.
> 
> ...


I believe you misunderstood my post.  I was referencing realistic vs unrealistic not about what's difficult or not.  Difficulty in most FPS games can be adjusted.  So, I honestly don't see the relation.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2009)

newconroer said:


> Nope; but it takes actual skill compared to say oh...Call of Duty.
> 
> There's no "perks" in ArmA, game over?


 Someone doesn't like getting PWND in CoD. You sound like the guys who says Quake takes no skill yet cant place first on a map to save their lives.


----------



## olithereal (Mar 31, 2009)

Leaked ingame footage of OFP: Dragon Rising! Looks really really really good to me haha 

Enjoy,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hKg...rum/topic.php?id=4957&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rizla1 (Mar 31, 2009)

that has 2 b fake.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> *My only problem with true Sim FPS is that they can become linear*.  Remember this is just a game and not a recruitment tool for joining the armed forces .  So folk are interested in a game that offers best of both worlds, realism along with games style that's entertaining and fun to play.  Looking at both forums OPF: DR appears to have more activity then Arma II if that has any meaning well see when the demo is out.
> 
> OPF: DR forum
> BI forums
> ...



I missed part of this last time,  it can be but thats to do with the mission designer and not the game.

And http://www.armaholic.com/ have some new Arma 2 vids posted too .


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2009)

Here are a few comparisons between the two.  However keep in mind that it's Alpha OFP2 vs ARMA2 























Edit: 
The main difference maybe Ambient Occlusion


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

They both look great.. But which is more arcady do you think? I liked OpFlash A LOT, never played arma before tho.


----------



## DrPepper (May 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They both look great.. But which is more arcady do you think? I liked OpFlash A LOT, never played arma before tho.



OFPII does. Arma and OFPI are pretty much the same.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They both look great.. But which is more arcady do you think? I liked OpFlash A LOT, never played arma before tho.



Looks like the OFP: DR has better AO on player models and scenery.  However, the vehicles look the same. And, IMO some of the OFP: DR players looks pre-rendered.  Only the last one looks like in game photo to me.


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Here are a few comparisons between the two.  However keep in mind that it's Alpha OFP2 vs ARMA2
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/3452165811_75bf68febe.jpg
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/3452980738_a9d43cba5a.jpg
> ...



Both different game engines so expect a lot of difference.  To me Arma II looks much better. Dam check out that spotting distance lol.

Although i am hoping OFP 2 is good and is more like GR HAHAHA...

Here's a vid although it's more about TIR5 which was released a few days ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wXx3vMy_AQ&fmt=22




ShadowFold said:


> They both look great.. But which is more arcady do you think? I liked OpFlash A LOT, never played arma before tho.



More likely OFP 2 will be but that has to be even seen what that games like.  With Arma i know what i am buying but is showing some xbox ish looks about it from the pics i have seen all though if enough don't like the changes some one will make a new interface for it .


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2009)

I'll just buy which ever runs the best.


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'll just buy which ever runs the best.



I'll get them both if their realistic which i know  Arma 2 will be and if it's not the public will make it so anyways.  If OFP 2 is not FC2 BS or like any thing like that with good spawning realistic hit damage i'll get it.

Only other thing could get me get OFP 2 if not so realistic ( within reason ) is if it has a good plot \ story as me and my wife will play it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2009)

I wonder if any of them will allow 64+ player servers?


----------



## AsRock (May 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wonder if any of them will allow 64+ player servers?



Arma support 64 players i don't see why Arma to would not..

EDIT: You checked out the Arma 2 website ?.
http://www.arma2.com/

Forum
http://forums.bistudio.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9

You might find some thing on the wiki too.
http://community.bistudio.com/wiki/ArmA_2

I know some who would know for sure but it's catching him around.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 8, 2009)

ARMA > OFP1

so ill problly get both..


and east u need to stop comparing these to cod and bf2.. their nothing like it


----------



## AsRock (May 19, 2009)

Here's some thing to read about Arma 2.  Just thought some people would like to know.

http://translate.google.com/transla...games.tiscali.cz/news/news.asp?id=32629&r=top

If some one could translate it better than google it be nice to have it posted .

Looks like i be getting the CZ version again. Last time people modded the game to english so i my self and a few others were playing it about 5-6 month before it was released in the UK\US..


ArmA 2 in the Czech Republic will be released for PC on 17 June 2009.



SWEEEET!!.


----------



## Paintface (May 19, 2009)

im looking forward to arma 2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2009)

I wonder if my system will push these games.


----------



## Paintface (May 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if my system will push these games.



your system looks good man, i wouldnt worry


----------



## AsRock (May 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if my system will push these games.



Well with Arma  shaders are impotent if you want higher view distances. So you should be pretty ok although you system would not max out arma 1 but you could get around 3-4k view distance with pretty high settings.

Arma 2 has been yet more tweaked details have gone up.  As long as you don't expect to max out the view distance you should be fairly good.  In MP though View distance can suck so mods can be used to raise it unless they finally fixed that bug probably not though..

I can hit around 4-5k good every were in arma 1 but thats with tweaking the settings..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Well with Arma  shaders are impotent if you want higher view distances. So you should be pretty ok although you system would not max out arma 1 but you could get around 3-4k view distance with pretty high settings.
> 
> Arma 2 has been yet more tweaked details have gone up.  As long as you don't expect to max out the view distance you should be fairly good.  In MP though View distance can suck so mods can be used to raise it unless they finally fixed that bug probably not though..
> 
> I can hit around 4-5k good every were in arma 1 but thats with tweaking the settings..



What if I upgrade my CPU to a 955 or 940?


----------



## Paintface (May 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What if I upgrade my CPU to a 955 or 940?



upgrading to the 940 would be a good idea, its not expensive and it clocks easely to 3.4ghz through the multiplier on stock voltage

everything else in your system is great


----------



## Richieb0y (May 19, 2009)

*Arma 2 release date pushed forward*

Quote :
Hi All

Busy busy day! some breaking news for you all! The release date for ArmA 2 has been brough forward to the 19th June.. press release below.
As the guys over at 505 and BI have been busy with this news today, I will be tomorrow when I can come back to your question! Sorry! But I hope the news of getting the game sooner is a good trade off


ARMA II Release Date Bought Forward

Milton Keynes, 18th May 2009 - 505 Games and Bohemia Interactive are thrilled to announce that the release date for the upcoming tactical military simulator ArmA II forward by precisely one week, to 19th June 2009. Fans eagerly awaiting their next foray into the world beating tactical action the ArmA series has become renowned for now have just over one month to wait.

Featuring the most realistic warfare gameplay ever, ArmA II promises to build on the excellent features that have made Bohemia Interactive a respected name among both gamers and the US army, who use a modified version to train recruits for combat situations. Team-based combat, a comprehensive playbook of military tactics and an enormous battlefield to explore are just some of the features that will make this THE military simulation of choice this year.

ArmA II will be released on 19th June exclusively for PC. For all the latest information please visit http://www.arma2.com 

Ultimate military simulator, for the ultimate combat experience.

End

i hear that germany gets it end may and i will get them both.
I just installed arma on win7 and man i get smooht play beter than xp and vista


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2009)

Which game will be more like Battlefield 2? I need to C4 someone BAD.


----------



## DrPepper (May 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Which game will be more like Battlefield 2? I need to C4 someone BAD.



Neither they are war simulators.


----------



## Richieb0y (May 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Neither they are war simulators.



thank god there are im tired of basic shit really tired


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 19, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> ARMA > OFP1
> 
> so ill problly get both..
> 
> ...



I have never compared either of these games playing like BF2/COD


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 19, 2009)

Hmm, looks like OPF: DR will allow for up to 4 online bots for a total of 128 players online.  Interesting way of play online.  I wonder if you will be able to actually have 128 players online...

Edit: After reading the wiki it appears to be addition to 252 NPC squad members for a total of 284.


----------



## DrPepper (May 19, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, looks like OPF: DR will allow for up to 4 online bots for a total of 128 players online.  Interesting way of play online.  I wonder if you will be able to actually have 128 players online...



I wonder if there will be 128 players online.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 19, 2009)

Hard to say...


----------



## AsRock (May 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I wonder if there will be 128 players online.



Average Arma 1 game only has around 15 players.  So really no need it any higher than 64 which it's at with arma 1.

Look for your self
http://stats.swec.se/server/list



TheMailMan78 said:


> What if I upgrade my CPU to a 955 or 940?




Well best way is to try it with what you have already...  And if you can overclock a bit see if it improves performance of the game or not and if it don't i would not bother upgrading..  And personally would go for a v card with more shader power than CPU power.

Although Arma is CPU intensive GPU counts a lot since the release of Arma.

For a example my current system ( E8400 ) don't play the game any better than my older AMD 3800 x2 setup both having the 2900XT installed.  Which gave me a view distance around 1.2k-2k max depending on area.

How ever putting either 4870 or 4890 in the E8400 intel setup boosted the max view distance a lot.


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2009)

some more details.

http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=5694


----------



## Richieb0y (May 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Soldier simming? Does it have that crap your pants smell after you get shot at the first time? If not than its not a simulation.



we always can mod some shit in it LOLZ

and u put some crap next to you while u play


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 26, 2009)

From OPF: DR
Not much else but at least there is something to go by now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/3567027506_8e3f28c25a_o.jpg
> From OPF: DR
> Not much else but at least there is something to go by now.



Ive seen gameplay video. Ill post a link if yall want.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 26, 2009)

^^sure...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2009)

Enjoy!

Edit:

Another


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2009)

Thanks... I hope they get how the missions work right with OFP2 as one thing is bad in arma is that tournys are not possible without great trust in other teams.  Which is some thing what made our team stand out.

There fore i'm hoping it OFP2 gets it right as it could be the next GR of games....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Thanks... I hope they get how the missions work right with OFP2 as one thing is bad in arma is that tournys are not possible without great trust in other teams.  Which is some thing what made our team stand out.
> 
> There fore i'm hoping it OFP2 gets it right as it could be the next GR of games....



If it comes out and I dig it I'd like to join up with ya man. Ive been looking for a good clan since my BF2 days. I'm a team player. I really dig the coordination.


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If it comes out and I dig it I'd like to join up with ya man. Ive been looking for a good clan since my BF2 days. I'm a team player. I really dig the coordination.



More than Welcome ..  Teamwork is key..  If you have GR i should be able to get you the missions we did for our tournys...  Stealth and teamwork is highly required .


Our group is like family we been waiting for a GR replacement and Arma cannot do this as when you connect to a arma server and join a game you download the mission... Hope the same thing don't happen with this game.  It's a Catch 22 really..


----------



## jimmyme (Jun 4, 2009)

just caught the latest vids of OFP2 at gametrailers, looks heaps craper than I had hopes  ohh well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2009)

jimmyme said:


> just caught the latest vids of OFP2 at gametrailers, looks heaps craper than I had hopes  ohh well



Links please.


----------



## jimmyme (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/game/operation-flashpoint-dragon/5393
wow and I thought i was lazy...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2009)

jimmyme said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/game/operation-flashpoint-dragon/5393
> wow and I thought i was lazy...



If you talk crap prepare to back it up


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2009)

jimmyme said:


> just caught the latest vids of OFP2 at gametrailers, looks heaps craper than I had hopes  ohh well



Well cannot please all i say..  There is always some body to compain about some thing.. Hey maybe it has better gameplay than if it had uber graphics that not many people can run lol.


----------



## jimmyme (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree, poor poor state of developers. Have to cater to the common Joe (graphics) leaving anything interesting (gameplay) mostly in the toilet...
PS no offense Joe...
if its moddable the community could def clean it up...lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh crap this looks better the Amma II
http://www.gametrailers.com/game/operation-flashpoint-dragon/5393

"No health or hitpoints in this game. What you got is 8 pints of liquid found throughout your body.  If a hole is found in the body were the liquid is located that liquid is going to fall out.  If you don't patch that hole up that character will bleed to death. Every Marine has a 1st aid kit.  You don't get better you simply stop bleeding.  Depending on the difficulty level you can heal at checkpoints, etc"  Wow...

Head injuries effect vision
Leg injuries effect sprinting
arm injuries effect aiming


----------



## AsRock (Jun 5, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Oh crap this looks better the Amma II
> http://www.gametrailers.com/game/operation-flashpoint-dragon/5393
> 
> "No health or hitpoints in this game. What you got is 8 pints of liquid found throughout your body.  If a hole is found in the body were the liquid is located that liquid is going to fall out.  If you don't patch that hole up that character will bleed to death. Every Marine has a 1st aid kit.  You don't get better you simply stop bleeding.  Depending on the difficulty level you can heal at checkpoints, etc"  Wow...
> ...




Already in arma though mods.  So it be fully in Arma 2 nothing new... ..

OOh it looks good so it must be sheesh no wounder game companys make games with no or barely any gameplay...  Although i still hope it is good .


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

Bad example. OPF is is a picture of a TV.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yaay,that was my ArmaII screenie.Incidently,the final armaII 1.01 patch is up on the official armaII site.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 15, 2009)

*Operation Flashpoint 2 "Blinding the Dragon"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBxPGRBOxJA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRD1F5w-dB4


*Operation Flashpoint 2 "Take The Beach"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSd3HdM0drA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr-pVhRAUT


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> *Operation Flashpoint 2 "Blinding the Dragon"*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBxPGRBOxJA
> 
> ...



Just could be the next GR ( Ghost Recon )..  

EDIT: A friend played it already he seemed like he liked it.  JUst did not get much time with it with other people wanting to try it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 15, 2009)

Agreed, and that was on the xbox360...


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> And that was on the xbox360...



Well it will look no better on PC according what the guy says in one of the vids.  As he says it's not dumbed down for the xbox.  Which all so says to me that it was ported from PC.



I really hope it is a Stealth playable game.  If you have GR should try playing few of the missions we made to give you the idea on how crazy stealth can be with GR.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 15, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Well it will look no better on PC according what the guy says in one of the vids.  As he says it's not dumbed down for the xbox.  Which all so says to me that it was ported from PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it is a Stealth playable game.  If you have GR should try playing few of the missions we made to give you the idea on how crazy stealth can be with GR.


This looks ported from the PC.  It will be more customizable on the PC, AA/AF, use of vsync or not, frame rate, etc.  So saying it won't be any better is subjective as PC users will have a tad more IQ freedom then those on the console. So I wouldn't count on haven't exactly the same experience.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> *This looks ported from the PC*.  It will be more customizable on the PC, AA/AF, use of vsync or not, frame rate, etc.  So saying it won't be any better is subjective as PC users will have a tad more IQ freedom then those on the console. So I wouldn't count on haven't exactly the same experience.




Which is what i said going by whats said in the vids.  so yeah we SHOULD have some options hopefully.

I like to know HTF you play it on a console   with that square movement it would annoy the crap out of me. 

Well not to long before it's out so lets hope .


----------



## HeWasRight (Aug 17, 2009)

I heard rumors, you cant pilot aircraft in OFP 2, true?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 15, 2009)

In game video of OFP: DR


----------

